# Ball Python morph ID please



## lee_p38 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi is anyone able to id this for me? Have been told it is a spinner bee but thought i would run it past people here. Thanks


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Without knowing the parents it's never going to be 100% certain as there may be recessive genes in the mix. - Certainly has spider in there, possibly pastel or yellow belly given the yellow. Other than that it's anyone's guess


----------



## lee_p38 (Mar 30, 2020)

Malc said:


> Without knowing the parents it's never going to be 100% certain as there may be recessive genes in the mix. - Certainly has spider in there, possibly pastel or yellow belly given the yellow. Other than that it's anyone's guess



Thanks i appreciate the reply .


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

I thought a spinner bee had more of a yellow or light colour on top. It looks more like a stinger bee to me... But I agree, without the parent info it's hard to confirm. Looks nice though 🐍


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

M1chelle said:


> I thought a spinner bee had more of a yellow or light colour on top. It looks more like a stinger bee to me... But I agree, without the parent info it's hard to confirm. Looks nice though 🐍


Yeah, Spinner Bee has a very much reduced spider pattern and is a lot lighter. Looking at it again it could be a straight spider


----------



## lee_p38 (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks guys


----------

